# Gedenkkonzert



## pickypuck

Hallo allerseits,

meine Frage ist über das Wort „Gedenkkonzert”. Ich habe dieses Wort mit „concierto homenaje“ auf Spanisch übersetzt. Ich würde gern wissen ob „Gedenkkonzert“ man auch mit lebenden Menschen brauchen kann, und nicht nur mit einer Person, die schon gestorben ist. Falls nicht, welches Wort wäre in diesem Beispiel passend? Und mit abstrakte Begriffe (wie z.B. „Concierto homenaje a la copla“?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## uguban

Hi, ich glaube 'Gedenkkonzert' ist auf Spanisch 'concierto conmemorativo'. Auf Deutsch benutzt man es nur für verstorbene Peronen oder um bestimmter Anlässe zu gedenken. Für lebende Personen kannst du 'Festkonzert zu Ehren von xxx' benutzen. Den letzten Ausdruck '... a la copla' verstehe ich nicht. Was bedeutet er?


----------



## heidita

UGUBAN, conmemorativo está mejor, pero en español también se usa homenaje. 

Mira copla.


----------



## uguban

Gracias Heidita , sabía lo que es una copla, pero no entiendo lo que es un "Concierto homenaje a la copla".  ¿No será un concierto en homenaje a la copla, no?


----------



## pickypuck

Hallo Freunde,

ja, concierto homenaje a la copla wäre un concierto en homenaje a la copla.

Wie heidita sagte, kann man "concierto conmemorativo", "concierto homenaje", oder auch "concierto en memoria..." sagen. Wir haben mehrere Wahlmöglichkeiten. Sicherlich wäre das Adjektiv "conmemorativo" die geeignetere Übersetzung (wegen der Stämme -denk/-memor) aber es klingelt manchmal nicht gut. Es kommt auf den Satz an. 

Also wie wäre der Satz mit Begriffen wie z.B. "die Spanische Verfassung"? Festkonzert zu Ehren von der Spanischen Verfassung?

Danke schön.


----------



## uguban

pickypuck said:


> Also wie wäre der Satz mit Begriffen wie z.B. "die Spanische Verfassung"? Festkonzert zu Ehren von der Spanischen Verfassung?
> 
> Danke schön.


 
Nein, das geht nur bei Personen. 'Festkonzert anlässlich des x. Jahrestages der Spanischen Verfassung' würde meiner Meinung nach gut gehen; 'anlässlich' ist auf jeden Fall bei Anlässen das richtige Wort.


----------



## pickypuck

uguban said:


> Nein, das geht nur bei Personen. 'Festkonzert anlässlich des x. Jahrestages der Spanischen Verfassung' würde meiner Meinung nach gut gehen; 'anlässlich' ist auf jeden Fall bei Anlässen das richtige Wort.


 
Ok!

Aber wenn es kein Jahrestag ist? Wie z.B. concierto homenaje a la copla oder concierto homenaje a la República? Oder concierto homenaje a la Constitución Española? (Nehmen wir an, dass eine Gruppe Leute sehr zufrieden mit der Spanischen Verfassung sind und wollen ein Festkonzert organisieren um das „zu ihren Ehren" zu feiern.


----------



## uguban

Es scheint so eine Entsprechung auf Deutsch nicht zu geben. Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie eine gehört (und ich bin Musiker). Man sagt '(Fest-)Konzert anlässlich des 50-jährigen Bestehens der Spanischen Verfassung' oder '... anlässlich des 10. Todestages von xxx'.


----------



## pickypuck

Ah ok!

Vielen Dank!


----------

